

How Google attacks changed the security game - jackfoxy
http://gcn.com/articles/2010/09/06/interview-george-kurtz-mcafee-google-attacks.aspx

======
tshtf
All in one page so you don't have to click "Next" 5 times to read this short
article:

[http://gcn.com/Articles/2010/09/06/Interview-George-Kurtz-
Mc...](http://gcn.com/Articles/2010/09/06/Interview-George-Kurtz-McAfee-
Google-attacks.aspx?p=1)

~~~
fname
Doesn't work for me.. They must be detecting that and redirecting.

------
Hoff
What a staggeringly horrid web site, and content-free article. Pop-ups, ads
all over the place, sign-in boxes, and an article in a slot-sized window.

tl;dr: security attacks continue to evolve, and targeted attacks are tough(er)
to detect and deal with, and there are folks that successfully target Google
and other security-savvy organizations via combinations of social engineering
and process flaws and targeted and zero-day flaws.

